# 11 th MPOC Reading Winding Down!



## boz (Nov 8, 2004)

2 Weeks left. 1 Week Curricular the other APP. Never thought id see the day. To all my classmates good luck we are almost out! :twisted:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Congratulations, and keep your head in the game for these last two weeks!


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

I am a 7th MPOC Reading grad (the lucky one who got to be the guide-on)... Congrats to all of you for your upcoming graduation. Keep working hard straight through the end and get what you can out of APP, there are a lot of good officers that will be able to pass on some good lessons to you.


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

To all the recruits:

Remember... No 'jackpots' over the Holiday!

Congrats to all.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

bpd145 @ Tue Nov 23 said:


> To all the recruits:
> 
> Remember... No 'jackpots' over the Holiday!
> 
> Congrats to all.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Always great advice from the Sergeant. I graduated from the 9th MPOC Reading Academy. Glad to say I did not get into any jackpots! Oh, and I made it "a year and a day" :t: .

Congratulations to all the recruits!


----------



## scdps (Apr 29, 2003)

Dont be a knucklehead. Stay away from that coo-coo juice. Ask the Sgt about the coo-coo juice. I wont miss that 145 mile round trip trek each day.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Boz,

All I have to say is .....

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!

Its been a long ride, for sure.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Congrats to the rest of the 11th who made it this far. Heard you lost some guys along the way :roll: 

Remember it ain't over till you have the paper in your hand and miles away from the academy :wink:


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

From a 1st Reading Class grad to the 11th graduates, Congrads!!!!!!


----------



## dd151 (Dec 1, 2002)

if the recruits can survive one week in the "land of milk &amp; honey", they can do anything. Coo-coo juice is allowed after graduation, but in moderation. Congratulations to the 11th MPOC.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

PT Test out tomorrow..... Graduation on Tuesday!!!!! 

Congrats to all my classmates. :lol:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

dd151 @ Sat Dec 04 said:


> if the recruits can survive one week in the*"land of milk & honey"*, they can do anything. Coo-coo juice is allowed after graduation, but in moderation. Congratulations to the 11th MPOC.


Someone must have had the Captain from Topsfield Fire for the hazmat class? :sl: He said that Topsfield was the "land of milk and honey" no less than two dozen times when I had him.


----------



## BPD148 (Sep 4, 2004)

frapmpd24 said:


> bpd145 @ Tue Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > To all the recruits:
> ...


The question I have is have these two figured out that they were classmates?


----------

